# Rebel T2i help



## hyades (Nov 15, 2011)

I was taking a few pictures with my Rebel T2i when the screen suddenly went fuzzy. I turned it off and then it would not turn on again. 
I changed the battery and tried a new card. It will turn on now but when I take a picture the access light goes on and doesn't turn off.

http://i.imgur.com/XEUJI.jpg


I have no idea what else to do


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I would suggest trying to reset or reinstall the firmware.  
Canon EOS REBEL T2i / 550D Firmware Update


----------



## hyades (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks 

I just re-installed the firmware and it didn't change anything


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2011)

Canon U.S.A. : Factory Service Center Locations


----------

